# Latest Gadget



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Latest aquisition is one of these - a Nokia 5140










It's feature list is quite impressive, IMHO

Tri-band

Integrated digital camera (takes stills, video and series of pictures in rapid succesion)

Electronic compass

Electronic thermometer

Torch

Decibel meter

Infra-red (no Bluetooth though)

Voice dialling

Voice recording

Built-in handsfree speaker

FM radio

You can also download a Java program that lets you upload training data (heart-rate over time etc) from the latest series of Polar watches (eg the Polar S725). You can then see this data as a graph displayed on the phone's screen. This is one feature I WON'T be using!!

You can apparently also get a Nokia Xpress-on GPS Shell for it - but I have heard that you can only use the GPS OR the phone - not both together. Added to the fact that I already own several GPS's - I don't think I'll get one of these. It is an excellent idea though.

It also has a PTT (Push to Talk) facility

Push to Talk is big in the US. Lets you use your mobile like a walkie talkie (the underlying technology I believe is VOIP*, over GPRS). I have seen this in action in the US and it's very impressive.

*Voice Over IP

Naturally, PTT is not available over any UK network yet







. What a surprise.

Alex - remember the Gadget Show where they tried to destroy that G-Shock? This is the mobile they tried to destroy on the same show (and failed!)

I have lost count how many mobiles I have now









At least I have so far resisted the temptation to buy a 'mobile-watch'


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice ron, I have been waiting for a decent tri-band to come out to replace my 6310i

But why havent they put Blue Tooth in it


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Why indeed John?









Not sure - is Bluetooth battery-hungry? Maybe that's why

I'm quite pleased with it

It it has a weak point, it's the screen. One of the earlier Nokia ones, and definitely not impressive. It's good enough though - and I knew (the screen wasn't top of the line on this model) when I bought it what it was like.

It's "gadgetness" just made it a must-buy!


----------



## JasonG (Aug 8, 2003)

From what I understand, the lack of Bluetooth on some Nokias is due to either the security issues and their wish to offer some phones without Bluetooth and/or that there may be insufficient capacity (probably suitable ports in the microcontroller) to implement Bluetooth as well as the other stuff.

ttfn

JasonG


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Nice Ron.

I just got a 3 phone - pretty good despite what some folk say. Can download music videos on it, & have video conversations with anyone else who is on 3 network.

How many GPS units do you have? Got any for sale?


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Hi Paul,

3.... like the idea - what about call quality etc - all OK?

I believe they are quite competitive on call rates?

Which make/model 3 phone did you get?

Re the GPS - I think I have a Magellan 300 knocking about somewhere - but may have a little trouble locating it - but if you want one, let me know and I'll try to locate it.

You can pick up far better ones though (smaller, more functionality etc) - I noticed the latest Argos catalogue even has 3 or 4 in.

I quite like the Garmin 'Geko' range


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

ron said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> 3.... like the idea - what about call quality etc - all OK?
> 
> ...


 Noticed I never answered this









3 phone ok, but crap reception in Leeds.

I got this now anyway- it's the dog's

SPV C500

Orange's own version of Ericsson - and I bet it lives up to it well. Not seen the new Ericsson in the flesh, but this is smart.

Seriously contemplating a GPS. However don't know if I need it. On mine I can go to a locate feature. It locates itself then brings a map up on the screen!


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Tasty Paul - nice one









My understanding is that this is the latest in the family of:

SPV E100 > SPV E200 > SPV C500

I had an E100 - very impressive functionality - but the battery life was the most pathetic I have ever had on a mobile









Less than 24hrs on a full charge - just on standby!

The E200 battery life did not fare much better, according to magazine reviews I read at the time.

How's the battery life on the C500 Paul?

NOTE:

My postings and replies will be very sporadic over the next week or 2, as I am in the final countdown to the house sale, and don't even have internet at home anymore (I am at work now). Won't even have a phone from next week!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

ron said:


> Tasty Paul - nice one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So far battery is sound.

Charged it first time yesterday in a week. This despite me doing 4 hours online & calls on top. So I can't complain.


----------

